# Uber CEO faces two years in prison for operating illegal taxi service in South Korea



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/24/...ison-for-operating-illegal-taxi-service-korea


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Finally! A government agency doing what they are paid and supposed to do - enforce current local laws. I hope Travis takes a holiday to South Korea soon


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Does south korea and the USA havd an extradition arrangement inplace. If so Travis may be clenching.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Travis has no Seoul.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Finally! A government agency doing what they are paid and supposed to do - enforce current local laws. I hope Travis takes a holiday to South Korea soon


Enforce current local laws? More like protecting current pocket-lining bribery scam. Lol $64,000 for "permission" to give people rides. Nanny state Govt to the rescue yet again. Oh no help, save us! I like how in certain U.S. cities that "permission" is often called a medallion... like it's some piece of precious metal that has actual worth. What a joke.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Enforce current local laws? More like protecting current pocket-lining bribery scam. Lol $64,000 for "permission" to give people rides. Nanny state Govt to the rescue yet again. Oh no help, save us! I like how in certain U.S. cities that "permission" is often called a medallion... like it's some piece of precious metal that has actual worth. What a joke.


Yeah yeah. You may not like the current local laws, but you can't just barge in and decide not to follow them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Enforce current local laws? More like protecting current pocket-lining bribery scam. Lol $64,000 for "permission" to give people rides. Nanny state Govt to the rescue yet again. Oh no help, save us! I like how in certain U.S. cities that "permission" is often called a medallion... like it's some piece of precious metal that has actual worth. What a joke.


So you would rather live in a warlike state, that sneeky, smart anarchist folk survive and prosper.

Something like the fun and games U Boats got up to!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> I like how in certain U.S. cities that "permission" is often called a medallion... like it's some piece of precious metal that has actual worth. What a joke.


Just like Uber is valued at $40B in the private equity market, that "piece of metal called the medallion" is valued at whatever price a buyer/investor is willing to pay for it in the open market.

After all, a Liquor License is valued at hundreds of thousands of $$ in many markets, yet it is only a piece of paper.

Should UberBooze, a hypothetical App that connects Independent Contractors selling liquor from the trunks of their cars 24Hrs/Day, be required to comply with liquor licensing laws?


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Just like Uber is valued at $40B in the private equity market, that "piece of metal called the medallion" is valued at whatever price a buyer/investor is willing to pay for it in the open market.
> 
> After all, a Liquor License is valued at hundreds of thousands of $$ in many markets, yet it is only a piece of paper.
> 
> Should UberBooze, a hypothetical App that connects Independent Contractors selling liquor from the trunks of their cars 24Hrs/Day, be required to comply with liquor licensing laws?


I'm no uBer fan either believe me. Travis K is a hypocrite for hiding behind the cloak of Libertarianism while simultaneously disallowing drivers to set their own rates. If given the choice, however, between anti-free market, crony Govts and their ridiculous regulations, I'll choose the evil corporation every time. As far as your hypothetical uBerBooze scenario is concerned... how about basic, common sense laws for legitimate, real world dilemmas. Obviously the public would never stand for people selling booze out of the trunk of their car. I commend our state Govt here in Colorado for whipping up a 2-page piece of Legislation in a timely manner to allow TNC's to operate freely.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So you would rather live in a warlike state, that sneeky, smart anarchist folk survive and prosper.
> 
> Something like the fun and games U Boats got up to!


Anarchy? No. Minimal local, State, & Federal Govt for basic public necessities? Yes. Proportional military, EPA (scientists, no lobbyists), fire dept, police force, schools, roads & bridges, etc... the rest should be left up to common sense and faith in humanity. If anarchy ensues, well then at least we gave it the ol' college try. Totalitarians can then have their day in the sun.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Totalitarians can then have their day in the sun.


Can't wait.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

http://m.itnews.com/internet-based-...hint=idg_eid=89988ecacb77eb8fe72c55149cd5298a


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

Yup he's BUSTED!!!

http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/24/...ison-for-operating-illegal-taxi-service-korea

Something tells me he can raise the bail!!


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Not been arrested yet...pull up a chair & some popcorn...its starting to get good...Korea, France, Portland, LA, Florida, New York,,,

this upcoming year should be alot of fun for "partners"


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm telling you this innovation crap might work in America, but all these other countries are like "uh, this is clearly illegal."


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

As a man of the state, I absolutely wish prison time upon Travis, provided he broke a law that the state of South Korea says warrants it.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh im sure if he landed in the clinker his pals in DC would be sure to get him out...but a day or two behind bars might be "good" for him...give him a taste of what some of his own drivers have had to endure...give him a couple of days of solitary confinement to "reflect"


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> Not been arrested yet...pull up a chair & some popcorn...its starting to get good...Korea, France, Portland, LA, Florida, New York,,,
> 
> this upcoming year should be alot of fun for "partners"


This is the very reason why legal experts agree that the current model has 12 to 18 months of life left in the US.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Just like Uber is valued at $40B in the private equity market, that "piece of metal called the medallion" is valued at whatever price a buyer/investor is willing to pay for it in the open market.
> 
> After all, a Liquor License is valued at hundreds of thousands of $$ in many markets, yet it is only a piece of paper.
> 
> Should UberBooze, a hypothetical App that connects Independent Contractors selling liquor from the trunks of their cars 24Hrs/Day, be required to comply with liquor licensing laws?





u-Boater said:


> Anarchy? No. Minimal local, State, & Federal Govt for basic public necessities? Yes. Proportional military, EPA (scientists, no lobbyists), fire dept, police force, schools, roads & bridges, etc... the rest should be left up to common sense and faith in humanity. If anarchy ensues, well then at least we gave it the ol' college try. Totalitarians can then have their day in the sun.


New York Times 26th December 2014*

_"UBER CEO Travis Kalanick announced his intention to run in support of the Democratic Presidential candidate in 2016.

Mr Kalanick has convinced senior Democrats that his business success with UBER can be mirrored in the Political and Public sphere that Poliiticians seek growth and recognition in.

Mr Kalanick's election motto:
_
_"Trust Travis with Basic Public Necessities"_
_hit a chord with Democrat powerbrokers who particularly liked Mr Kalanick's pitch that bigger Government is a perfect fit for the eventual commercialisation of all Public Necessities. Profit motives aside Mr Kalanick assured the Committee that long term Political power "monopolies" is as attainable as profitable commercial monopolies with a symbiotic relationship between the two entities".

* Possible Future News Story - a scenario amongst many! _


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> This is the very reason why legal experts agree that the current model has 12 to 18 months of life left in the US.


Do you have a link to that statement? I'd be interested to read it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> As a man of the state, I absolutely wish prison time upon Travis, provided he broke a law that the state of South Korea says warrants it.


I'd even sponsor a Prisoner swap with some unfortunate folk in North Korea. Come to think of it, he has a lot in common with Kim Jong-un, theyll get on real well.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Kim Chi said:


> Well then you have a hard time forgiving anyone! Period! "Hard Labor" in a foreign country is not like an American Prison the U.S. which includes watching TV. Just saying.


Your world knowledge also seems to involve a lot of watching TV. Our prisons are nothing special, unless you are fond of comparing only to the third world. South Korea is a civilized country from top to bottom, unlike this one which enjoys watching its prisoners rape and beat each other to death.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope there is an extradition arrangement between South Korea and the USA.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Lol TK is no Democrat that's for sure. Although if he were to support one in 2016 for President it would be a smart move.

_Keep your friends close and your enemies closer ~ _Don Michael Corleone


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Do you have a link to that statement? I'd be interested to read it.


Just Google it. You'll find it.

Anything else I can assist you with today?


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> This is the very reason why legal experts agree that the current model has 12 to 18 months of life left in the US.


Uber is another Napster take the money and run......!!!!


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Uber is another Napster take the money and run......!!!!


^^^^^ actually its worse...truly the Next Enron.....

WArning will robinson...WARNING


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> Not been arrested yet...pull up a chair & some popcorn...its starting to get good...Korea, France, Portland, LA, Florida, New York,,,
> 
> this upcoming year should be alot of fun for "partners"


^^^
As usual, Las Vegas is always being left out. Hah!


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> As usual, Las Vegas is always being left out. Hah!


Not left out ...the list is just getting to long to keep up with....so lets add las vegas, philly, pheonix, etc etc etc

Ok instead of keeping up with where ubers been banned/fined/in court./ drivers getting ticketed/arrested/impounded

perhaps we should start a shorter list of where drivers are ok to drive without above^^^ occurrences


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

P


centralFLFuber said:


> Not left out ...the list is just getting to long to keep up with....so lets add las vegas, philly, pheonix, etc etc etc
> 
> Ok instead of keeping up with where ubers been banned/fined/in court./ drivers getting ticketed/arrested/impounded
> 
> perhaps we should start a shorter list of where drivers are ok to drive without above^^^ occurrences


Phoenix?


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

yep evidently authorities are cracking down in phoenix az 
Here ya go...
https://uberpeople.net/threads/another-news-story-about-drivers-getting-cited-in-phoenix.9520/


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Evidently that doesn't apply to me. Besides, that's not a valid link. Oh well.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Uber is another Napster take the money and run......!!!!


Exactly, cash out on the IPO, and maybe sell the company to some sucker, all for an app that sucks ass.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Just one thing about Uber having to comply with all the rules, regulations, etc. in any state that they're having trouble... namely Nevada... one of the most glaring is the number of hours that a driver can drive in a state. 
For instance, here in Nevada I "believe" that it's 10 (ten) hours but I'm drawing a blank on that right now. If I'm not mistaken, it's an hour or two less in Nevada than next door in California. 
I remember a kinda funny story when I was driving my shuttle in CA and about an hour away from the end of my (legal) shift, dispatch sent me on a ride with pax waaaay effin North. Then about an hour away from the destination dispatch calls me up and says that I have to hurry up (lol) because my legal limit is coming up. So I say to dispatch, with the pax's listening to all of this over the radio... "What do you want me to do, dump out the passengers at the stroke of (whatever time it was)?"
PLUS, to add insult to injury, I didn't get home till about 11M and my phone went off @ 2:AM for a pickup up in Santa Barbara @ 5:AM... from my house in North Hollywood... when the law strictly stipulates that I'm supposed to get 8 hours in between the time I log off to when I log on... not necessarily sleep though... just 8 hours. 
WHAT!!!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I'm telling you this innovation crap might work in America, but all these other countries are like "uh, this is clearly illegal."


But is not America land of the free?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

unter ling said:


> But is not America land of the free?


Not for long and thank God for that. Freedom shmeedom.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Exactly, cash out on the IPO, and maybe sell the company to some sucker, all for an app that sucks ass.


Be careful what you wish for.  Google might buy the company, and as you probably know, Google is working like mad on that self-driving car. 
BTW, a couple of months ago one of those Google cars (Prius) drove by here with that spinning camera on the roof and I was out in the front yard and gave them the finger. I'm just waiting for the new pic of my house to come up with my hand pixeled out.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Not for long and thank God for that. Freedom shmeedom.


I think i was possessed by rideshareguru when i made that post


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Not for long and thank God for that. Freedom shmeedom.


Love the graphic!
Especially the chip sign and the Chem Trails overhead.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Well if travis does end up in jail, I will send him a soap on rope, but i will make sure i cut the rope first


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Trust me you guys are gonna love the New World Order.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Love the graphic!
> Especially the chip sign and the Chem Trails overhead.


and the all seeing eye too!



DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Trust me you guys are gonna love the New World Order.


Here ya go came across this website recently...check it out...gives one a whole new insight if you can even get ur head wrapped around some of this:
http://wespenre.com

some really mind blowing reading


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Trust me you guys are gonna love the New World Order.


Does this the mean " novus ordo seclorum" is being replaced with " gratior novum mundum ut"?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> and the all seeing eye too!
> 
> Here ya go came across this website recently...check it out...gives one a whole new insight if you can even get ur head wrapped around some of this:
> http://wespenre.com
> ...


_We can't study science without bringing up the ET issue (extra terrestrials). We need to understand that not only do they exist (of course they do), but moreover, they are not "out there" somewhere in the vast universe, they are here now!There are at least 118-120 alien species in near Earth space today that we know of, and many aliens are living among us, here on our very planet._

Careful man. Reading stuff that is this true will get you put on a government watch list for sure.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> _We can't study science without bringing up the ET issue (extra terrestrials). We need to understand that not only do they exist (of course they do), but moreover, they are not "out there" somewhere in the vast universe, they are here now!There are at least 118-120 alien species in near Earth space today that we know of, and many aliens are living among us, here on our very planet._
> 
> Careful man. Reading stuff that is this true will get you put on a government watch list for sure.


LOL probably already there....do some reading...i bet you would enjoy this one DriveroftheWorld 

im at the end of Learning section one currently....ps the thread title "are they people" made me think of tk as one of those damn annunkai


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> LOL probably already there....do some reading...i bet you would enjoy this one DriveroftheWorld
> 
> im at the end of Learning section one currently....ps the thread title "are they people" made me think of tk as one of those damn annunkai


Same here, believe it or not. I have been introduced to this stuff already by Jim Marrs. Thank you for the link.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Same here, believe it or not. I have been introduced to this stuff already by Jim Marrs. Thank you for the link.


never heard of him will check him out...i like to read alot the last few years...a lil of everything...economics, politics, different religious stuff, pyramids, missing planes, et's, ghosts, ufos

U get the pic

I got to read some Project Blue Book files (the real ones as a kid BEFORE they were published/released)!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Travis loves that cockmeat sandwich


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Does south korea and the USA havd an extradition arrangement inplace. If so Travis may be clenching.


Very doubtful the US would ever turn him or another executive of an American company over....


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Lol TK is no Democrat that's for sure. Although if he were to support one in 2016 for President it would be a smart move.
> 
> _Keep your friends close and your enemies closer ~ _Don Michael Corleone


Thats a quote from sun tzu, the art of war


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Technically Fair*
By Ted Rall


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Just like Uber is valued at $40B in the private equity market, that "piece of metal called the medallion" is valued at whatever price a buyer/investor is willing to pay for it in the open market.
> 
> After all, a Liquor License is valued at hundreds of thousands of $$ in many markets, yet it is only a piece of paper.
> 
> Should UberBooze, a hypothetical App that connects Independent Contractors selling liquor from the trunks of their cars 24Hrs/Day, be required to comply with liquor licensing laws?


I like that Uber Booze, lol.
People don't understand that a taxi medallion was to keep the number of Taxis to a set number, so everyone made money, unlike uber. I don't know why everyone hates taxi drivers so much here.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I like that Uber Booze, lol.
> People don't understand that a taxi medallion was to keep the number of Taxis to a set number, so everyone made money, unlike uber. I don't know why everyone hates taxi drivers so much here.


It's a combination of short-sightedness and Ayn Rand worshipping.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> It's a combination of short-sightedness and Ayn Rand worshipping.


Your avatar is Stalin ??? Do you know how many people Stalin killed ? He makes Hitler look like a boy scout.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Your avatar is Stalin ??? Do you know how many people Stalin killed ? He makes Hitler look like a boy scout.


All leaders of nations are bastards in one way or another.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> All leaders of nations are bastards in one way or another.


I would agree, and behind every great fortune is a great crime.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I like that Uber Booze, lol.
> People don't understand that a taxi medallion was to keep the number of Taxis to a set number, so everyone made money, unlike uber. I don't know why everyone hates taxi drivers so much here.


Yeah everyone made money... and by everyone you mean the select few who paid ridiculous sums of money to get a taxi medallion. Some call it a medallion I call it a bribe. The mafia had a similar system in place for neighborhood businesses. They offered "protection" for a fee. Govt throws you in jail if you don't comply, the mob breaks your legs.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Yeah everyone made money... and by everyone you mean the select few who paid ridiculous sums of money to get a taxi medallion. Some call it a medallion I call it a bribe. The mafia had a similar system in place for neighborhood businesses. They offered "protection" for a fee. Govt throws you in jail if you don't comply, the mob breaks your legs.


Not to insult you, but you don't know what you're talking about. 
When I first got my hack license in NYC, the taxi medallion was $55,000, now it's like $850,000.
I, or anyone could have bought a medallion for $55,000 in 1981 and kept it till now. 
So what does that have to do with bribes or the " Mafia" ?
Old cab drivers told me years ago that during the depression the city gave medallions away, and during WW2 when you couldn't get gasoline medallions were next to nothing.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Not to insult you, but you don't know what you're talking about.
> When I first got my hack license in NYC, the taxi medallion was $55,000, now it's like $850,000.
> I, or anyone could have bought a medallion for $55,000 in 1981 and kept it till now.
> So what does that have to do with bribes or the " Mafia" ?
> Old cab drivers told me years ago that during the depression the city gave medallions away, and during WW2 when you couldn't get gasoline medallions were next to nothing.


Lol I'm an old guy too... also drove a cab for 10 years. Not insulted but I do know how the system works... Like you said it's so you don't oversurate the market. I just don't agree with the principle. Here's how I'd like to see the system operate... Anyone with a valid DL, annually inspected vehicle and Fed background check should be able to drive people from point A to point B and charge whatever they want to... with or without uBer, Lyft, Medallion, Permit, etc... in whatever vehicle they want. Let the free market sort it out.

The town I live in is only approved by the state PUC for two taxi permits (medallions). They're both owned by the same local cab company that I used to work for. I therefore can't operate as a "cab" driver in my town so I'm subject to uBer and their gamed system instead. Either way I'm under someone's thumb instead of running my own company. That's how the system works... People owning other people.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Lol I'm an old guy too... also drove a cab for 10 years. Not insulted but I do know how the system works... Like you said it's so you don't oversurate the market. I just don't agree with the principle. Here's how I'd like to see the system operate... Anyone with a valid DL, inspected vehicle and Fed background check should be able to drive people from point A to point B and charge whatever they want to... with or without uBer, Lyft, Medallion, Permit, etc... in whatever vehicle they want. Let the free market sort it out.
> 
> The town I live in is only approved by the state PUC for two taxi permits (medallions). They're both owned by the same local cab company that I used to work for. I therefore can't operate as a "cab" driver in my town so I'm subject to uBer and their gamed system instead. Either way I'm under someone's thumb instead of running my own company. That's how the system works... People owning other people.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

I figured that you live in a small city, but two cabs ?? Wow.
I think in a place like Las Vegas the taxi business is much more corrupt, where only the insiders can ever buy a taxi medallion.
New York City is kind of corrupt too, like allowing "black cars" when they took the two way radios out of taxicabs, the mayor at the time got paid off.
Also NYC is definitely over saturated, Green Cabs, Yellow cabs, gypsy cabs, car services, limousine companies, black cars, Uber out there like cockroach's, all going after the same pie, with each slice getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

The "free market" does not exist and never has existed. Stop chasing ghosts and accept state rule.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The "free market" does not exist and never has existed. Stop chasing ghosts and accept state rule.


Well, you sound like a Marxist, Marxism didn't work either.


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Let the free market sort it out.


If it´s a free market so why do you need a drivers license? Questions over questions.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Well, you sound like a Marxist, Marxism didn't work either.


Of course not. We need Marxism 2.0
And we will get it soon. Just wait.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Of course not. We need Marxism 2.0
> And we will get it soon. Just wait.


Not with Obama, the first "black " President, the best friend Wall Street and the super rich ever had.
I thought OWS would accomplish something, but they didn't. 
The biggest scam is The Federal Reserve.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


>


The Illuminati ?


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I figured that you live in a small city, but two cabs ?? Wow.
> I think in a place like Las Vegas the taxi business is much more corrupt, where only the insiders can ever buy a taxi medallion.
> New York City is kind of corrupt too, like allowing "black cars" when they took the two way radios out of taxicabs, the mayor at the time got paid off.
> Also NYC is definitely over saturated, Green Cabs, Yellow cabs, gypsy cabs, car services, limousine companies, black cars, Uber out there like cockroach's, all going after the same pie, with each slice getting smaller and smaller.


Actually 2 permits. One cab company bought out their competition and were allowed by the State to keep both as to not allow another company into the area. They essentially have a monopoly with dozens of taxis and they still provide horrible service. That's what you get with Govt Taxi, inc.

My thought with regards to over saturation... survival of the fittest. That or maybe it's time for some to move on to another profession. Lol like I'm considering doing.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Here u guys an site with LOTS of info check it out: www.trueworldhistory.info

Watched most of these years ago some VERY enlightening documentaries ALL in one place!


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Berliner said:


> If it´s a free market so why do you need a drivers license? Questions over questions.


I've said it before and I'll say it again... minimal local, State & Federal Govt intervention and common sense regulation. Of course everyone should have a DL. But if you abuse it you lose it!


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> The "free market" does not exist and never has existed. Stop chasing ghosts and accept state rule.


I agree. It does not exist and has never existed... At least not in my lifetime. But it should, or at least we should to aspire to achieve it. I understand we're at opposite ends of the political spectrum so we'll never change one another's stance. But hey you're free to think and speak however you choose in this country so kudos amigo. Censorship no bueno.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Actually 2 permits. One cab company bought out their competition and were allowed by the State to keep both as to not allow another company into the area. They essentially have a monopoly with dozens of taxis and they still provide horrible service. That's what you get with Govt Taxi, inc.
> 
> My thought with regards to over saturation... survival of the fittest. That or maybe it's time for some to move on to another profession. Lol like I'm considering doing.


What new profession are you going to do?


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... *minimal local, State & Federal Govt intervention and common sense regulation.* Of course everyone should have a DL. But if you abuse it you lose it!


And who gives the line? Luber? Lol.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I like that Uber Booze, lol.
> People don't understand that a taxi medallion was to keep the number of Taxis to a set number, so everyone made money, unlike uber. I don't know why everyone hates taxi drivers so much here.


 I think it's partly because of the propaganda Travis and co have used to lure in new UBER Drivers. Very similar to how Amway recruits new distributors.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I think it's partly because of the propaganda Travis and co have used to lure in new UBER Drivers. Very similar to how Amway recruits new distributors.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

The joke is, in Nyc they have uber t
which is to hail a yellow cab, cab drivers have told me it sucks, and they almost never use it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/24/...ison-for-operating-illegal-taxi-service-korea


POST # 1 /ARTO71: Betcha ol' TK's
sportin' a 20 MillionWon chubby
right about now!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

I think prison orange is a colour that would suit travis


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Berliner said:


> And who gives the line? Luber? Lol.


Ideally State and Local Governments consisting of "small L" Libertarian or Libertarian leaning Republican representatives that aren't afraid of partially deregulating the cab and limo industry. Luber, no way. Not even part of the equation. Less regulation might actually be bad for uBer because drivers could go about building their own client base without having to depend on the Lube or worry about the Law.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Who knows, maybe I'll move to Vegas... deal black jack and dabble in the porn biz. Lol people love gambling and sex so job security won't be an issue.


Lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> Lol I'm an old guy too... also drove a cab for 10 years. Not insulted but I do know how the system works... Like you said it's so you don't oversurate the market. I just don't agree with the principle. Here's how I'd like to see the system operate... Anyone with a valid DL, annually inspected vehicle and Fed background check should be able to drive people from point A to point B and charge whatever they want to... with or without uBer, Lyft, Medallion, Permit, etc... in whatever vehicle they want. Let the free market sort it out.
> 
> The town I live in is only approved by the state PUC for two taxi permits (medallions). They're both owned by the same local cab company that I used to work for. I therefore can't operate as a "cab" driver in my town so I'm subject to uBer and their gamed system instead. Either way I'm under someone's thumb instead of running my own company. That's how the system works... People owning other people.


So U-Boater, lets make a few assumptions about your 2 Taxi Town. Please enlighten us where this ex-cabbie, now PHV / TV (private hire/ tourist charter) operator from Down Under gets it wrong.

Those 2 cabs are licensed and either pay a yearly lease to the state, or have paid a one off medallion fee. Do you have the current or rough cost of that?

I'm guessing around 15k per year lease in the bigger cities or a 150k-300k medallion price.

You advocate that anyone should be able to provide transport services in their private cars that are adequately insured for public use.

Whatever revenue the State and the Cab business generates would be diluted by open entry by private owners.

With free market principles in force all it would take is yourself and 6 other new entrants to carve the cake up so small that no one can make a sustainable return. This would have operators doing other jobs to ensure income, leading to irregular service supply.

Controlled taxi markets ensure a return for Capital and provides revenue to all stakeholders. Even the very taxi-users that would argue they get overcharged by such a system enjoy the benefits of licence and permit revenue back to the State.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So U-Boater, lets make a few assumptions about your 2 Taxi Town. Please enlighten us where this ex-cabbie, now PHV / TV (private hire/ tourist charter) operator from Down Under gets it wrong.
> 
> Those 2 cabs are licensed and either pay a yearly lease to the state, or have paid a one off medallion fee. Do you have the current or rough cost of that?
> 
> ...


I have no idea how much they pay. If it's $15K annually then it's $14,999.98 too much... that's my two cents worth.

I say let 12, 16, or even 24 more taxis into town and carve up that pie even more. (I don't know who in their right mind would want to drive a cab full time anyways). As for the resulting irregular service... so what if during off-peak hours some have to fend for themselves to get around? Not Govt's, my nor anyone else's role or responsibility to provide or ensure that service. Besides, if there is a demand for transportation during those times then supply will almost always follow. Cabs and Limos should operate strictly as services for hire provided by private businesses. Bus and rail is for the public and should be Govt's main focus.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> I have no idea how much they pay. If it's $15K annually then it's $14,999.98 too much... that's my two cents worth.
> 
> I say let 12, 16, or even 24 more taxis into town and carve up that pie even more. (I don't know who in their right mind would want to drive a cab full time anyways). As for the resulting irregular service... so what if during off-peak hours some have to fend for themselves to get around? Not Govt's, my nor anyone else's role or responsibility to provide or ensure that service. Besides, if there is a demand for transportation during those times then supply will almost always follow. Cabs and Limos should operate strictly as services for hire provided by private businesses. Bus and rail is for the public and should be Govt's main focus.


You are blind. There are PLENTY of people who choose to drive a Taxi full-time, you haven't noticed? You're either not very observant or totally heartless to businesses that have invested capital, complied with regulations and submit to regulatory audits to ensure consistent accessible transport for everyone in all parts of the Metro areas they are licensed to operate in.

Taxi companies have to provide 24/7 phone booking service. There are many more folk out there without smartphones than hipsters who do. What happens to them in UBER world?


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You are blind. There are PLENTY of people who choose to drive a Taxi full-time, you haven't noticed? You're either not very observant or totally heartless to businesses that have invested capital, complied with regulations and submit to regulatory audits to ensure consistent accessible transport for everyone in all parts of the Metro areas they are licensed to operate in.
> 
> Taxi companies have to provide 24/7 phone booking service. There are many more folk out there without smartphones than hipsters who do. What happens to them in UBER world?


Lol, I realize their are plenty of full time taxi drivers out there... I used to be one myself. Their always will be full time taxi drivers.

Realize I'm not an uBer advocate either... love the technology but loathe the ethics. All I'm saying is that anyone with a valid U.S. DL that can pass a thorough FBI fingerprint background check and State regulated medical exam SHOULD be lawfully able to drive people from point A to point B and charge whatever fare they like in an annually inspected vehicle of their choosing. Anything less is just crony Capitalism and protectionism.

And yes... I could care less about businesses that have grown too big for their britches and can no longer provide adequate service because they can't juggle the mess they've created (example: our current Fed Govt). I've seen it first hand with our local cab corporation. Just people trying to own other people. I'm instead a small business advocate through and through.

As soon as someone starts offering legal, competent uBer-like technology that I can purchase and download on my smartphone It's bye bye uBer. I can build my own client base and get more than a $5 reward for helping TK earn billions while I ruin my vehicle for pennies on the dollar.

With regards to people who don't own smartphones... the year is 2014 A.D. - adapt or die (or at least stop whining for Govt to fix it).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"Hey, baby, I'm wanted.. in South Korea."

Women only - how much more bad-boy-outlaw-on-the-run attractive does this make a dork?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Can someone kidnap this ******bag travis and drop him off in south korea please 

Thanks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Can someone kidnap this ******bag travis and drop him off in south korea please
> 
> Thanks


Where's Dog the Bounty Hunter when the Drivers need him?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*South Korea regulator seeks criminal charges against Uber*

*http://www.channelnewsasia.com/mobile/business/south-korea-regulator/1607992.html*


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Finally! A government agency doing what they are paid and supposed to do - enforce current local laws. I hope Travis takes a holiday to South Korea soon


I hope you take a holiday in North Korea soon.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> I'm telling you this innovation crap might work in America, but all these other countries are like "uh, this is clearly illegal."


Because in America politicians are cheaper than hookers, catch my drift. Pay enough lobbyists and you can do whatever you want, it's the lobbyists who control this country, from the president on down" , not the common folk, our forefathers who wrote the constitution are rolling in their Graves. Greed has become the new norm.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> I hope you take a holiday in North Korea soon.


Depends what point of view you have, i don't mind travelling. And I can assure you that unlike Travis, i don't have any warrents that would have me arrested the moment I set foot in some country.

That's quite an achievement Travis! from billionaire to wanted criminal.

For your viewing pleasure


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Because in America politicians are cheaper than hookers, catch my drift. Pay enough lobbyists and you can do whatever you want, it's the lobbyists who control this country, from the president on down" , not the common folk, our forefathers who wrote the constitution are rolling in their Graves. Greed has become the new norm.


http://m.nydailynews.com/opinion/editorial-sheldon-silver-bad-bone-article-1.2088022#bmb=1


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> http://m.nydailynews.com/opinion/editorial-sheldon-silver-bad-bone-article-1.2088022#bmb=1


Need I say more. The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Need I say more. The proof is in the pudding.


Here is our version of Sheldon Silver.

Again from the left-wing "people's party" sponsored by Unions


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Sydney Uber

I personally


Sydney Uber said:


> Here is our version of Sheldon Silver.
> 
> Again from the left-wing "people's party" sponsored by Unions





Sydney Uber said:


> Depends what point of view you have, i don't mind travelling. And I can assure you that unlike Travis, i don't have any warrents that would have me arrested the moment I set foot in some country.
> 
> That's quite an achievement Travis! from billionaire to wanted criminal.
> 
> For your viewing pleasure


I pray North Korean people are,not that stupid to believe such propaganda.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hotep31 said:


> @Sydney Uber
> 
> I pray North Korean people are,not that stupid to believe such propaganda.


Unfortunately it's probably the case where their lives depend on the unquestioned support and belief of such rubbish. Any contrary view expressed would very quickly have individuals ratted out by others simply to secure their safety in an oppressive regime

For all of its faults, the democratic process, and free speech that we are able to express in our countries is the best we can hope for it seems.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*How to be $9,100 richer by reporting Uber drivers*
*http://www.koreaobserver.com/how-to-be-9100-richer-by-reporting-uber-drivers-25972*


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *How to be $9,100 richer by reporting Uber drivers*
> *http://www.koreaobserver.com/how-to-be-9100-richer-by-reporting-uber-drivers-25972*


What if you report yourself ten times?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Then you'll be a richer ex Uber Driver.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*South Korea Vows 'Strong Crackdown' on Uber*
*http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/02/0...uth-korea-uber-crackdown-vowed.html?referrer=*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I wonder how David Plouffe will cope with losing to a Political opponent? 

I wonder how much Uber is willing to pay an Asian Government to operate?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6612106


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

This is getting weirder and weirder as this Uber train just rolls along in the the TwilightZone.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Finally! A government agency doing what they are paid and supposed to do - enforce current local laws. I hope Travis takes a holiday to South Korea soon


Or India, China or the Netherlands. Uber on Kalanick you ass wipe.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Does south korea and the USA havd an extradition arrangement inplace. If so Travis may be clenching.


Yes.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

hangarcat said:


> Yes.


But you have to give more disrespect. Maybe steal a freight train.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber makes uberX ride-sharing service free in Seoul*
*http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0LT0WI20150225?irpc=932*


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I smell desperation, looks like the heat is on from it's venture capitalists.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I smell desperation, looks like the heat is on from it's venture capitalists.


Free rides is desperation?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Free rides is desperation?


They are trying real hard to please the Koreans, whatever it takes for them to be able to operate there, the drivers will get paid, and I am sure it won't be free for the pax forever, this is just a good will gesture "olive branch" to smooth things over. Good luck, lol.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Free rides is desperation?





cybertec69 said:


> this is just a good will gesture "olive branch" to smooth things over.


This is Not a good will gesture.
The Olive Branch was David Plouffe's visit to Seoul where he proposed a new registration regime for Drivers in S Korea. His proposal was flatly rejected by the Authorities ( I've posted the link above.)

What this is, in fact, Uber's Last Ditch effort to maintain any operations in Seoul.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

It's a move to ingratiate itself with the public, not the government, hoping the public will then apply pressure to let Uber in. That or they are simply trying to destroy the taxi infrastructure.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Suspends Its UberX Service In South Korea*
*http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/06/uberxit/*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*South Korean Police Probe Whether Uber Drivers Violated Law*
*http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...olice-probe-whether-uber-drivers-violated-law*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The article is mistitled. It should be:
*South Korean Police Probe Whether Uber GM, Employees Violated Law*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Over 20 booked for Uber taxi service in South Korea*
*http://www.thenewsminute.com/worlds/1292*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber CEO among 30 charged with operating illegal taxi ring in South Korea*
*http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/18/8240601/south-korea-uber-charged-30-people-ceo-kalanick*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Man! I think I'll go out and buy me a Korean Car!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*South Korea to ban taxi services by private drivers in blow to Uber*
*http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0OD2WG20150528?irpc=932*


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *South Korea to ban taxi services by private drivers in blow to Uber*
> *http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN0OD2WG20150528?irpc=932*


A company can operate outside the law for only so long...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

hangarcat said:


> Or India, China or the Netherlands. Uber on Kalanick you ass wipe.


POST # 105/hangarcat: Sir! You Disrespect "A♡♡wipes"
everywhere by Your Comparison of Said
"Wipes" to "Fitty $Bill". Going forward,
please utilize "A♡♡wipe Residue".......
although THIS may be "Unfair to Feces."

Bison enjoying a Good Chortle.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/24/...ison-for-operating-illegal-taxi-service-korea


POST # 1/arto71: Bostonian Bison Apolo-
gizes for "Missing" this
Hyperlinked Article.......for 8 months and
5 days. Cry Eye! 
V E R Y ....G R A T I F Y I N G to see this
Thread expanding towards 140 P. & R.
8+ months hence.

UPNF MEMBERS/COLLEAGUES/FRIENDS
please issue a Well-Deserved "Attaboy"
to the Newsy Angeleno. Well done, Sir!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

So, Casuale Haberdasher, does this place feel like North Korea or South Korea?

PRK, SecretAdmirer & prolly others are here too...


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Thread expanding towards 140 P. & R.
> 8+ months hence


How do you manage to dig it out these old threads?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

arto71 said:


> How do you manage to dig it out these old threads?


More to the point.... why?


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 105/hangarcat: Sir! You Disrespect "A♡♡wipes"
> everywhere by Your Comparison of Said
> "Wipes" to "Fitty $Bill". Going forward,
> please utilize "A♡♡wipe Residue".......
> ...


I stand corrected.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm Absolutely certain that the NLA (National limousine Association) would have whip around and pay for a first class ticket for Travis to go from anywhere to South Korea. We'd even book a Six Star hotel for him - just in case he isn't met at the air bridge by the local Police


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

arto71 said:


> How do you manage to dig it out these old threads?


POST # 125/arto71: Anytime a Member
peruses a Thread, 
at the Bottom of Same
Page, there will be Grouping of 5 "Similar
Threads", I saw three with Your Avatar,
so I responded to the One that had Only
a Single Comment.

Unlike Your Snide Geographic Neighbor,
Y'know the Self-"Elected" Oddly-Attired,
Cowpokey Dustered Wheelgunner with
TalibanBeard....I prefer to see the Hyper-
linked, UnreadArticle and ask, "Why not?"

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> So, Casuale Haberdasher, does this place feel like North Korea or South Korea?
> 
> PRK, SecretAdmirer & prolly others are here too...


POST # 124/chi1cabby: Bostonian Bison
WELCOMES YOUR
QUESTIONS, "loaded" or not, via PM or
Telephone Call.

In case You haven't Noticed, I was Your
Cheerleader [email protected]
arrived at UPNF. I NeverFail to Praise You
UNRESERVEDLY... in these Forums, with
attention called to Your Altruism, Intelli-
gence, Perspicacity, Near-Superhuman Endurance and Esprit d'Corps, hence the Bestowed Honorific of "St. Comity of Chicago."

PLEASE GIVETH BISON A BREAK!
Thank You.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Black Relaunches In Korea After Overcoming Regulatory Hurdles*
*http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/10/uber-black-relaunch-in-korea/*


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

"overcoming regulatory hurdles"

Nice way to say the suitcases full of cash arrived.
_
...there's no update on whether Uber CEO Travis Kalanick is welcome in Korea, however. Authorities threatened Kalanick with jail time last year, but Uber declined to comment on whether the situation has changed._​


----------

